# A new addition to the family.



## fired up (Nov 23, 2009)

The other day we adopted a stray dog that a friend of mine found. After a couple of days of searching for the previous owner we decided to keep him. Unless someone claims him of course. He is a really sweet dog and the kids love him. We are pretty sure he is a pekingese. Anyway, introducing..........


Moo Shu



He laid by the smoker with me for 5 hours. I think he is going to be happy here.


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

Great story man.He looks happy.....


----------



## desertlites (Nov 23, 2009)

cute dog,and what are You doing laying down on the job???


----------



## fired up (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha, i was in a chair.


----------



## ronp (Nov 23, 2009)

What a sweetie. Looks like a good companion.


----------



## rickw (Nov 23, 2009)

That's nice the little fellow found himself a good home.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 23, 2009)

He is a cutie...

Did you name him after _*Moo Shu Pork*_?  If I were him I would stay away from the smoker...


----------



## fired up (Nov 23, 2009)

Yup, thats what we named him after lol.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 23, 2009)

good on ya.....cute lil feller!


----------



## chainsaw (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice dog! We adopted one this summer just showed up like he lived here all his life. We already had 2 dogs (terriers) so always room for one more, as they say-named him Sparky


----------



## blue (Nov 23, 2009)

Very cute.  Congrats on the new family member.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice looking pooch, Its always good to have guard dogs around for protection from bad guys. I have two attack Shiz tsu's myself.

Good on ya for the rescue.

Hard to believe no one is looking for him.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 23, 2009)

He is a cutie......

But does he know your history and how much you love smoked "hot dogs"??????



















 LMAO


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2009)

We all need a good smoking companion.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats.  What a beautiful dog.


----------



## cman95 (Nov 23, 2009)

Good on ya man, nice looking dog.


----------

